# نتائج مسابقه قسم الطيران .... و الفائز بالجائزه



## م المصري (8 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
نشكر كل الساده الاعضاء الذين اشتركوا في مسابقه قسم الطيران .... و التي لا هدف منها الا منحكم جرعه تثقيفيه في هذا المجال الحيوي و الهام ​ 
و ليس المهم ابدا هل كانت اجابتك صحيحه ام لا .... بل المهم هو المعلومه التي استقرت في عقلك ... نتيجه البحث و التحري عن الاجابه ​ 
نموذج اجابه المسابقه​ 
*1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟*​ 
ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.​ 

*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية البث بواسطة:*​ 
أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.​ 
*3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟*​ 
ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) ​ 

*4. *ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟
ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.​ 
*5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)*​ 

د)k ° 500./ 227 o C​ 

*6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:*​ 
ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.​ 

*7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:*​ 

ج) نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة.​ 

*8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:*​ 

أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.​ 

*9. *أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:
أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة​ 
*10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟*​ 


*ج) 7 كم/الثانية*​ 





*11. *في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟​ 
*ج) الولايات المتحدة*​ 


*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" *​ 

*ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي*​ 


*13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟*​ 
أ) الزهرة​ 
----------------------------------​ 

و قد أشترك60 زميلا و زميله في فعاليات هذه المسابقه ..... و كانت الدرجات مرتبه ترتيبا تنازليا كالتالي :​ 
1- مهندس وليد سمير 
60 درجه​ 
2- احمد السماحي 
60 درجه​ 
3- ah_aj16 
60 درجه​ 
4- فضل الله العربي 
60 درجه​ 
5- Nermin
60 درجه​ 
6- سوما*
60 درجه​ 
7- Meid79
60 درجه​ 
8- عواد العاني 
55 درجه​ 
9- جمال شلفي 
55 درجه​ 
10- جاسم محمد الدليمي 
50 درجه​ 
11- Mer4r1200 
45 درجه​ 
12- non_stop 
40 درجه​ 
13- tweete (م لمياء)
40 درجه​ 
14- ABDOU3 
40 درجه​ 
15- البرق الصامت 
40 درجه​ 
16- Tariqm 
35 درجه​ 
17 - mouathmf 
35 درجه​ 
18- النبع المصري
35 درجه​ 
19 - اراس الكردي 
35 درجه​ 
20- عمارات
35 درجه​ 
21- الصدق
35 درجه​ 
22- فرح ال
35 درجه​ 
23- Mazemaster 
35 درجه​ 
24- yasseen 
35 درجه​ 
25- eng.amani
30 درجه​ 
26- مصطفي محمد سليمان
30 درجه​ 
27 - شيروان ايوب
30 درجه​ 
28- Amrq23
30 درجه​ 
29- م شريف
30 درجه​ 
30- العاني المهندس 
30 درجه​ 
31- أيمن باز
30 درجه​ 
32- untena 
30 درجه​ 
33- سعد احمد سالم 
30 درجه​ 
34- shadi_hawari
25 درجه​ 
35- toyboy
25 درجه​ 
36- محمد عصام 
25 درجه​ 
37 - yaser_4
25 درجه​ 
38 - عبد الخالق قادر 
25 درجه​ 
39- الصكلي
25 درجه​ 
40- جلال حسين
25 درجه​ 
41- زيد الحسني 
25 درجه​ 
42- حسون الملعون 
25 درجه​ 
43- م احمد العراقي
25 درجه​ 
44- هنادي الصدقيه 
25 درجه​ 
45- شعبان عثمان
25 درجه​ 
46- برباروس
25 درجه​ 
47 - SAMI741
20 درجه​ 
48- صابر الشميري 
20 درجه​ 
49- الربيحات
20 درجه​ 
50- rober1001
20 درجه​ 
51- أسماء نمر 
20 درجه​ 
52- الملك كريم 
20 درجه​ 
53- الوالي
20 درجه​ 
54- Dosat
20 درجه​ 
55- محمد عمان 
20 درجه​ 
56- الده ميرجي
20 درجه​ 
57 - عبد القادر 51 
20 درجه​ 
58- Mzaa696
15 درجه​ 
59- م هبه 
10 درجات​ 
60- نعمان حمدي 
10 درجات​ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​ 
و قد تساوي سبعة متسابقين بالحصول علي 60 درجه 
و قد اجريت قرعه لتحديد المراكز السبعة الاولي
و جاءت النتائج كما يلي : ​ 
حصل علي المركز السابع 
سوما*​ 
حصل علي المركز السادس 
ah_aj16 ​ 
حصل علي المركز الخامس 
أحمد السماحي ​ 
حصل علي المركز الرابع 
nermin​ 
حصل علي المركز الثالث
فضل الله العربي ​ 
حصل علي المركز الثاني
مهندس وليد سمير​ 
حصل علي المركز الاول و جائزة المسابقه و هي الاشتراك لمده شهر في موقع الرابيدشير​ 
الزميل المهندس 
Meid79​ 
الف مبروك للأخ Meid79 
و لجميع المتسابقين ​ 
و الان نبارك جميعا لزميلنا Meid79 
في هذا الموضوع :
نبارك للأخ Meid79 فوزه بمسابقه قسم الطيران و اشتراك مجاني لمده شهر في موقع الرابيدشير​ 
و نفتح نقاشا علميا حول السؤال الاول هنا 
النقاش العلمي حول السؤال الاول للمسابقه الاولي : الفضلات الفضائيه​ 
و عن السؤال الثاني 
النقاش العلمي حول السؤال الثاني من المسابقة الاولي : أقمار البث التلفزيوني 

و عن السؤال الثالث
النقاش العلمي حول السؤال الثالث من المسابقة الاولي : الغلاف الجوي 
و تحياتي للجميع و الي اللقاء في المسابقه القادمه 
​


----------

